# Raw to taking live food



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

Bella has gotten raw food on and off since a puppy...but today she crossed a line that has meant she cannot be ever trusted again after getting out of her pen, into the poultry pen, killing 3 ducks (eating 1 1/2) and killing 11 young pullets. This has wiped out *our* supply of eggs and, worse, now is a problem that she's killed others animals.







She knows they're food now and didn't kill for hunger but just to be killing; there's 1 duck remaining, in shock and may not make it. Very discouraging.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

It sounds like her natural prey instinct took over, nothing to do with being fed raw. Sorry about all your ducks!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JanH...She knows they're food now and didn't kill for hunger but just to be killing...


I think this is a contradictory statement. She doesn't know they are "food" because she didn't eat them, right? 

I can understand that you won't trust her not to kill birds again but I agree that this is prey drive and has nothing to do with the fact she eats raw meat. I have friends who feed raw to their working retrievers and those dogs don't stop on the retrieve to eat the bird.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: aubie
> It sounds like her natural prey instinct took over, nothing to do with being fed raw.


Completely agree.

I've had a kibble-fed dog that had strong prey drives and killed animals (small critters she caught before I could intervene). And I've had raw fed dogs that didn't. 

There's no correlation. Sleachy's analysis is spot-on.

I too am sorry about your ducks and pullets.







If you feel better feeding only kibble, that's understandable, but please realize that it won't make your poultry any safer. You're going to need a much stronger coop, or to keep your pup away from it entirely. 

Again, I'm sorry. Losing your chicks and ducks is a hard loss.


----------



## JanH (Jan 21, 2007)

No she ate 1 duck, ate on 2 more and chewed pieces out of several pullets; but killed the rest of the pullets too. A couple years ago she went after a goat and had followed steps to control the prey drive then but ultimately sold the goats. 

Am looking at getting a place with more land - but with this she'll be confined to a kennel or the house. If it'd been someone else's birds she'd have been shot and some have advised I do that..but really don't want to do that. :.-(


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

There is a HUGE difference between a chicken leg quarter and a LIVE chicken. Just because a dog was fed raw does NOT mean they understand where it ultimately comes from.



> Quote:A couple years ago she went after a goat...


Prey drive. She's a dog and that's what they have.

In my pack my Cocker will chase, catch and kill but NOT eat rabbits. The rest of the gang takes over once they are dead.

But even so they learned the difference between MY rabbits (back when I raised meat rabbits) and the wild ones.

It's training - not diet control - that is the answer.


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

I agree with 3K9Mom, you need a stonger coop. Dogs will be dogs. I'm sure it was horrifying to find your dead birds like that, but the solution is that you build a more secure pen for the birds and you keep on eye on Bella when she's outside. 

And shooting the dog for killing some birds? That is ridiculous. I wouldnt listen to anyone suggesting such a thing.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JanH If it'd been someone else's birds she'd have been shot and some have advised I do that..but really don't want to do that. :.-(


Seriously?? You should go tell them to jump off a bridge....


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JanHIf it'd been someone else's birds she'd have been shot and some have advised I do that..but really don't want to do that. :.-(


True. It is completely legal to shoot a dog that is harassing or killing livestock. Back when I had my chickens, ducks and rabbits I wouldn't have thought twice about shooting a dog that was in there killing my animals ... especially my ducks. Those were VERY expensive show ducks.

Sorry but if someone can't keep THEIR dog on THEIR property I will do whatever it takes to protect MY livestock.

But, it still goes back to being a training issue for the OP.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, I understand this...but telling the OP to shoot their own dog for attacking their own fowl? That's just ridiculous IMHO.


----------

